# One thread or many?



## Number47 (Jan 2, 2003)

I already have one short story here, have another ready and am working on one more. Should I post them, and should they be in all the same thread, or each it's own thread?


----------



## Lazybones (Jan 3, 2003)

I'd say it depends on the length.  If you can tell each story in 1-3 posts, I'd keep them all in the same thread to avoid spamming the forum.  If they are much longer, they might demand individual threads.


----------



## DiFier (Jan 3, 2003)

one thread then everyone who reads your stories can find the others.


----------



## diaglo (Jan 4, 2003)

one thread if they are indeed short stories and you don't expect alot of responses/ fan posts.


----------

